# Quick Question Re: # of pots in my DWC



## Oldtyme (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi.  I'm going to attempt my first hydro grow. 

I am using a DIY DWC system (see DIY section for video)

Anyways. I have 4 holes for pots drilled. (with no room for any more)   

I was wondering since this is my first time, should I leave the 4th hole open for ease in watering/monitoring the system?  I think having 4 growing will make it more difficult to add water/etc.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 17, 2011)

if im not mistaken you wanna keep them closed off so no light reaches your water. i think light causes mold in the tank. don't take my word for it wait for more experienced hydro grows to chime in


----------



## v35b (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes leave one unused...I use an 18gal tub with 6 wholes..I'll start 6 seedlings and hope for at least one male. For the first 4 weeks of veg it's easy just to lift one net pots out to add,and or R&R nutes...When they get big the rootball is just to big to do that...Good luck.


----------



## Locked (Feb 17, 2011)

Cld you post a pic of you set up? My first run was a 4 site dwc and I had nothing but problems with that many plants in it. It was too small for that many plants. Now I use ones tub for each plant. I use Tidy Cat litter buckets.


----------



## Oldtyme (Feb 17, 2011)

There's a video of it in the DIY section. 

I planned on blocking the empty hole to prevent light going in when I'm not messing with it.  

I hope it's not too crowded.  My first time using it.  I plan on flowering early before it get's too big. 

Even if I have problems it's only a $10 loss (for the storage container)


----------



## woodydude (Feb 18, 2011)

As v35b said, for the first few weeks you can just lift a plant out to fill but as Hammy said, you will have problems keeping that number of plants in one tote.
Personally, I have a 4 plant tote I use while the plants are growing good roots, once they have a few roots poking out of the 5" netpot, they get their own 5gal bucket until they are ready for flowering.

The real shame would be getting a plant or 4 to 6 weeks old, realise they do not have enough space and you have wasted all that time for plants you will not see the bud from!
Be safe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2011)

How large is your tote?  One of the problem with multiple plants in a smaller tote is that you are continually refilling the res.  that and keeping roots untangled so that males and/or sick plants can be culled out.

To keep light out of the hole that you are not using, take an empty net cup, fill with hydrotron and put into the hole.


----------



## Oldtyme (Feb 18, 2011)

It's a 27 gallon strongbox. (storage box on steroids) 

I accidentally bought 8 inch netpots so I can only fit four in.    I planned on doing what you said HG & keep the 4th netpot filled w/ hydroton just have it in there to block light.  (& I just grabbed one of the circles I cut out of the trash to help.lol)

I 've been looking into all that 'low stress training" since I have bigger pots.  If I can work these plants the way I want too I shouldn't have a problem with overcrowding. 

I've always grown from clones, so I don't need to watch for males (right?) , but sick plants will need booted for sure.  With the 4th hole empty I can maintain the root masses I'm sure. (?)  

Thanks everyone.  Can't wait to actually get this started.


----------



## Locked (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds good....


----------



## Real78 (Feb 22, 2011)

I made totes awhile ago and it is a pain to get rid of a plant due to roots. Just get 5gal buckets you will thank me and THG later.


----------



## Real78 (Feb 22, 2011)

If you have any DIY question PM me I have done a lot of them and some I can say work well and others not so much.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2011)

Oldtyme said:
			
		

> It's a 27 gallon strongbox. (storage box on steroids)
> 
> I accidentally bought 8 inch netpots so I can only fit four in.    I planned on doing what you said HG & keep the 4th netpot filled w/ hydroton just have it in there to block light.  (& I just grabbed one of the circles I cut out of the trash to help.lol)
> 
> ...



I love those 27 gal strongboxes.  You can probably manage 3 in there just fine.  Run all the same strain.  I would try to keep the roots untangled in case of death or disease.  I often veg multiple plants in one tote because my veg space is so small.  I lift each plant every day to make sure the roots do not tangle as they will go into their own 5 gal bucket for flowering.


----------

